# Steroid Scandal: Tony Freeman, Quincy Taylor, Dennis Newman, and Troy Zuccolotto invo



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Steroid Scandal: Tony Freeman, Quincy Taylor, Dennis Newman, and Troy Zuccolotto involved? What do pro bodybuilders Tony Freeman (upper left), Quincy Taylor, Dennis Newman, and bodybuilding legend Troy Zuccolotto (photo below) all have in common? Well they???re unfortunately all involved in a steroid distribution scandal that???s sweeping the news lately. The 4 bodybuilding stars along [...]

*Read More...*


----------

